# Recherche d'App



## SITRALE (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjoir à tous,

je sais que je vais me faire truscider pour ce message, mais c'est quoi l'App qui permet de controler son Mac à distance ?? 

S.


----------



## fanougym (27 Mai 2009)

ben, ..., c'est google, non ?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mai 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bonjoir à tous,
> 
> je sais que je vais me faire truscider pour ce message, mais c'est quoi l'App qui permet de controler son Mac à distance ??
> 
> S.


L'application de la pub?

Si oui, sujet abordé cette semaine ou en fin de semaine dernière il me semble 


(mais y'en a d'autres, un petit tour sur l'App Store ou sur :
http://www.appstoreflow.com/
http://www.apptism.com/
http://www.applicationiphone.com/)


----------



## wcone (27 Mai 2009)

LogMeIn Ignition

Je ne l'ai pas essayé mais il est très conseillé


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mai 2009)

wcone a dit:


> LogMeIn Ignition
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas essayé mais il est très conseillé


Faut vraiment en avoir l'utilité...

Parce qu'à 24&#8364;


----------



## C'ountries (28 Mai 2009)

tu peux essayer Mocha VNC aussi mais tu peux pas controler ton mac si tu n'es pas sur la même bornes Wifi il me semble. 
L'utilisation et l'installation est très simple.
En plus au magie, l'appli est en version light


----------



## wcone (29 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Faut vraiment en avoir l'utilité...
> 
> Parce qu'à 24



On a rien sans rien


----------

